# what do you do when dc falls asleep at 4pm??



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

so ds missed his nap today and just fell asleep while nursing at 4pm.

what do you do in this situation? he'll be up allll night if i leave him, but he obviously needs sleep...

ugh.

he;s 27mo and always been a sleep fighter....


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Still_Learning* 
so ds missed his nap today and just fell asleep while nursing at 4pm.

what do you do in this situation? he'll be up allll night if i leave him, but he obviously needs sleep...

ugh.

he;s 27mo and always been a sleep fighter....


cry.

seriously, this happens once or twice a week here. I let him sleep. Otherwise, he's giant Mr. BitchyMcCrankypants all night.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Let sleeping toddlers lie...

And cross your fingers to hope he stays asleep until tomorrow!


----------



## mama-meg (Nov 30, 2003)

I don't have any advice - just some sympathy 'cause my little guy is trying to drop his nap and that means many days when he is asleep by 6 or so. I always have the same dillema and what I usually do is let him sleep for a little while and then let him wake up and then we have a slightly later bedtime. Which of course means that the next day he naps and so we are on an every other day type system.


----------



## the2amigos (Apr 27, 2005)

The times my guy has done this (22 months) he HAS SLEPT THROUGH!! So maybe you'll get lucky!! It's rare for my guy to EVER sleep though...







:


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

ummmmm for me that is his first nap of the day







he goes to bed between midnight and 3am ....we are night owls and dh works nights

he usually naps 2-3 times a day......but hes trying to have 1 a day....







:


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the2amigos* 
The times my guy has done this (22 months) he HAS SLEPT THROUGH!! So maybe you'll get lucky!! It's rare for my guy to EVER sleep though...







:


I'm scared to put him to bed though...I mean....even if he slept twelve hours, he'd be up at 4 in the morning....


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

When my dd does that, I get her up after 1/2 hour. She still goes to bed later than usual, but a 11pm bedtime beats a 2am bedtime. She gets over her beastilyness after being awake for an hour or so.


----------



## kat85 (Apr 12, 2006)

Wake him up around 6 or 6:30, that what I do when my dd goes to sleep at 6, I wake her up around 7.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Still_Learning* 
so ds missed his nap today and just fell asleep while nursing at 4pm.

what do you do in this situation? he'll be up allll night if i leave him, but he obviously needs sleep...

ugh.

he;s 27mo and always been a sleep fighter....

sleep!


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

So I'm probably truely going to regret this, but I went ahead and put him to bed. I just couldn't bring myself to wake him up.

I decided that if he sleeps through a diaper change and pajamas, then I'd just put him to bed and see how long he sleeps.

Ugh...I may go wake him up....


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

I try to nap, too, because I know he'll be up late late late.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Ugh....I just know I'm making a big mistake putting him to bed at 4pm!! What am I thinking???

I guess my thought process is that if he sleeps until at lease 4am, then we'll just get up then and nap early in the day (like 9 or 10am), so he'll have an easy early bedtime tomorrow.

If I wake him up now, he'll be up till midnight, sleep late tomorrow, want a crazy late nap again tomorrow.

Poor babe didn't even get dinner....


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

DS sometimes doesn't nap until that late. If it's 4:00, I'm okay...he'll probably wake up by 6:00 or 7:00 and still be able to go to bed at 9:00-9:30. But as it gets later, it gets problematic. Regardless, I try to keep awake after 7:00. Letting him sleep through from 6:00 has backfired on me.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD does that sometimes. I let her nap about 20 minutes, just enought to be a little refreshed, and then wake her up. She's usually a savage beast from then until bedtime, but it's better than her waking up at 3 or 4.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm amazed at all of you who can wake your children up after half an hour! My 3yo will sleep for 3 hours if he falls asleep, regardless of the time of day, and there is absolutely *no way* to wake him up. (Unless he falls asleep in the car on the way somewhere....that seems to be a whole different ballgame.) So, obviously, we just let him sleep. He almost always sleeps through the night if he falls asleep after 4pm, and usually doesn't wake up until after 5am. That is longer than he usually sleeps at night by about 3 hours, so it's like he's just adding the length of his nap onto the total. Works for me!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

knit


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, so I whimped out and woke him up. I just couldn't bear the idea of waking at like 3am.

Maybe I should have gone with it and seen what happened... who knows.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I definitely let mine sleep and have almost always been pleasantly surprised. Generally he will sleep longer than if he had fallen asleep later. I go to bed early myself to make sure I get enough sleep. If I wake him it just makes things worse.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

In your situation, I would only let your sweetheart sleep for 30-45 minutes and then wake him up. If he naps for an hour two, then you risk bedtime being pushed way back and him waking up at his normal time, thus not having enough adequate rest for the next day.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

I know, I totally did the wrong thing. I should have woke him up after 30 minutes, but I just couldn't.

We'll pay the price of a late bedtime tonight and messed up day tomorrow....


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm probably the odd one out.....but i let my kid sleep when they need it for how long they need it, why force them to stay awake only to make them miserable etc


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I have both woken DD after 2 hours and let her sleep through. If she went to bed at 4 and I let her sleep through she will wake up around 8 and then not go to bed again until 12. The 2 hour rule is better for us, she goes to be an hour or two later but she isn't up until 12.

Oh, and the other day I let her sleep through and she woke up at 1 am ready to party. I cried.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I have both woken DD after 2 hours and let her sleep through. If she went to bed at 4 and I let her sleep through she will wake up around 8 and then not go to bed again until 12. The 2 hour rule is better for us, she goes to be an hour or two later but she isn't up until 12.

Oh, and the other day I let her sleep through and she woke up at 1 am ready to party. I cried.

See, I think that's what would have happened here. I would just be getting in bed and he'd wake up and be AWAKE.

He went back down at 11 and I'm going to join him with the knowledge that we'll be there until at least 8am


----------

